
Experimental drug targeting Alzheimer's disease shows anti-aging effects - jhartmann
http://www.salk.edu/news/pressrelease_details.php?press_id=2130
======
jhartmann
Also interesting links about this compounds safety and effect as a treatment
to Alzheimer's disease that was previously published
([http://www.alzres.com/content/5/3/25](http://www.alzres.com/content/5/3/25))

Summary from that paper: J147 is an exciting new compound that is extremely
potent, safe in animal studies and orally active. J147 is a potential AD
therapeutic due to its ability to provide immediate cognition benefits, and it
also has the potential to halt and perhaps reverse disease progression in
symptomatic animals as demonstrated in these studies.

\--- The new paper is at:
[http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v7/n11/pdf/100838.pdf](http://www.impactaging.com/papers/v7/n11/pdf/100838.pdf)

Abstract: Because age is the greatest risk factor for sporadic Alzheimer’s
disease (AD), phenotypic screens based upon old age‐associated brain
toxicities were used to develop the potent neurotrophic drug J147. Since
certain aspects of aging may be primary cause of AD, we hypothesized that J147
would be effective against AD‐associated pathology in rapidly aging SAMP8 mice
and could be used to identify some of the molecular contributions of aging to
AD. An inclusive and integrative multiomics approach was used to investigate
protein and gene expression, metabolite levels, and cognition in old and young
SAMP8 mice. J147 reduced cognitive deficits in old SAMP8 mice, while restoring
multiple molecular markers associated with human AD, vascular pathology,
impaired synaptic function, and inflammation to those approaching the young
phenotype. The extensive assays used in this study identified a subset of
molecular changes associated with aging that may be necessary for the
development of AD.

